# My Jasper



## charisse12 (Mar 2, 2012)

My 3 yr old cutie pie Jasper...











Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

He's so handsome. What a great picture!


----------



## missy pa (Nov 21, 2011)

Definetly a cutie pie!


----------



## charisse12 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm still learning the colors tiels come in so I'm assuming he's a grey? 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

He's a very pretty pied at the least!  Very handsome.. thanks for sharing!


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

I LOVE his crest!! It's so big and full! 
He looks like a normal Pied to me.


----------



## charisse12 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks so much! I love the grey streaks in his crest. I just adore this little guy. I think I'll take a look at some males this weekend. I wish I could find a breeder close by. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Gorgeous baby!


----------



## charisse12 (Mar 2, 2012)

His favorite past time is watching the fish in my 90g saltwater tank.










Loves giving kisses





































Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw great pics


----------



## charisse12 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks, he loves to speak in his own language. It's like he really thinks we're having a conversation. He does say "Who's your baby boy? Jasper!" Other than that he whistles a whole bunch. His favorite tune is the "Kill Bill" whistle or the "Imperial March". 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## fireflyfiasco (Feb 8, 2012)

Super cute!


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

He's absolutely precious!


----------



## charisse12 (Mar 2, 2012)

Playing on top of the cage with his new friend 



















The blue is from some of his food, lol

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid592.photobucket.com/albums/tt9/charisse12/VIDEO0114.mp4

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, your birds are beautiful! And those white birds just get into all kinds of colors. My WF lutino is currently pink


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

Beautiful birds


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

soo cute! ty for sharing


----------

